# IR repeater kit



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an upcoming job where I am installing components in a cabinet and will need to install an IR kit. 3 components for now, but 4 in the future.

Is there one brand better than another or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

drspec said:


> I have an upcoming job where I am installing components in a cabinet and will need to install an IR kit. 3 components for now, but 4 in the future.
> 
> Is there one brand better than another or are they all pretty much the same?


I use RF remotes. I never liked using IR repeaters because you still have a zillion remotes. With the RF setup it's one universal remote that's completely programmable to your liking and an IR emitter kit, either 4 devices or 6 but I think they can be stacked just can't remember the total amount. Check out universal remote control URC. The remote is the MX-450 and you'll need the MRF-350


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I use RF remotes. I never liked using IR repeaters because you still have a zillion remotes. With the RF setup it's one universal remote that's completely programmable to your liking and an IR emitter kit, either 4 devices or 6 but I think they can be stacked just can't remember the total amount. Check out universal remote control URC. The remote is the MX-450 and you'll need the MRF-350


Logitech makes some nice ones too!


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Take a look at touch squid, a great product.

http://touchsquid.org/


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

What I am doing for this job is installing the components inside a wood cabinet. IR sensor to be installed outside of the cabinet.

I need something basic that works with plasma or LCD tvs. $100 budget.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

drspec said:


> What I am doing for this job is installing the components inside a wood cabinet. IR sensor to be installed outside of the cabinet.
> 
> I need something basic that works with plasma or LCD tvs. $100 budget.


well in that case, look at http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Dawizman said:


> Logitech makes some nice ones too!


Logitech is crap. IMO


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

drspec said:


> What I am doing for this job is installing the components inside a wood cabinet. IR sensor to be installed outside of the cabinet.
> 
> I need something basic that works with plasma or LCD tvs. $100 budget.


 
i only install "dl95k"kits good for everthing usualy runs about 150


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

BEAMEUP said:


> well in that case, look at http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/


About 6+ years ago I used to do more home theater installing than I do now. I remember back then the most recommended IR system used to be made by a company called Buffalo. The system in the link above looks a lot like it only even more customizable. 

I wish all TV, DVD, and STB makers would just go RF for everything so we wouldn't have to deal with this crap anymore.

ETA: One problem I remember having with the IR repeater systems is that they didn't get along well with CFL lamps anywhere in the area.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BEAMEUP said:


> well in that case, look at http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/


I have used 3 in the last couple months, they worked great, no issues with plasma, cfl etc..


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> About 6+ years ago I used to do more home theater installing than I do now. I remember back then the most recommended IR system used to be made by a company called Buffalo. The system in the link above looks a lot like it only even more customizable.
> 
> I wish all TV, DVD, and STB makers would just go RF for everything so we wouldn't have to deal with this crap anymore.
> 
> ETA: One problem I remember having with the IR repeater systems is that they didn't get along well with CFL lamps anywhere in the area.


I have the Roku XS and it is RF. If something that costs $79 can integrate the RF, why can't a $1500 tv?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I ordered this one. Hope it works well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QT9AOG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

drspec said:


> What I am doing for this job is installing the components inside a wood cabinet. IR sensor to be installed outside of the cabinet.
> 
> I need something basic that works with plasma or LCD tvs. $100 budget.



How are you sending all the HDMI to the TV?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> How are you sending all the HDMI to the TV?


I don't think the signal was the OPs concern. He's just hiding the components and needs someway for the IR to work the devices. He's probably running HDMI cables to the tv.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Celtic said:


> How are you sending all the HDMI to the TV?


 
with hdmi cables?

the $100 budget was just for the IR kit


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

I have 3 of these in my house. They work fantastic.

http://www.smarthome.com/59501/Smarthome-Hidden-IR-Repeater-System/p.aspx

And its $50!


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Xantech DL85k or DL95k if you have CFLs or Plasma. For future, always try to quote a URC remote. We use the MX-890 and MRF-350's for handheld, and we use the MRX-1 with iOS control for touch control.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

drspec said:


> with hdmi cables?
> 
> the $100 budget was just for the IR kit


you'll blow the budget on the HDMI cables alone....and can you find ones rated for in walls?

HDMI over Cat5...cheap and easy solution :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> you'll blow the budget on the HDMI cables alone....and can you find ones rated for in walls?
> 
> HDMI over Cat5...cheap and easy solution :thumbsup:


Monoprice.com has CL2 rated HDMI cables, I buy them there all the time. I believe all of them that they sell over 15 or 20 feet are CL2 rated.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I don't think the signal was the OPs concern. He's just hiding the components and needs someway for the IR to work the devices. He's probably running HDMI cables to the tv.


Running HDMI cables within walls is expensive and difficult....the connectors don't co-operate very well while snaking.

2 Cat5 cables with some wall plates between components and the TV is quick and cheap.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Running HDMI cables within walls is expensive and difficult....the connectors don't co-operate very well while snaking.
> 
> 2 Cat5 cables with some wall plates between components and the TV is quick and cheap.


Too each their own. I've never used those HDMI over cat 5 devices. I use URC remotes for a custom install so I have no need for the IR capability. Expensive and difficult?? I'd have to disagree. I can get GOOD quality cables(not from online) 75 footers cost me 85$ 125 footers cost
$115.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Celtic said:


> you'll blow the budget on the HDMI cables alone....and can you find ones rated for in walls?
> 
> HDMI over Cat5...cheap and easy solution :thumbsup:


The $100 budget was for the IR kit alone.

There was more in the budget for HDMI cables. I got 3 - 15' cables rated for in wall for less than $40. Worked great and the homeowner was happy.

I have never seen much luck with the HDMI over cat5. Replaced that crappy setup a couple of times though.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I've never used those HDMI over cat 5 devices.


You should try it sometime :thumbsup:



ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I use URC remotes for a custom install so I have no need for the IR capability. Expensive and difficult?? I'd have to disagree. I can get GOOD quality cables(not from online) 75 footers cost me 85$ 125 footers cost
> $115.


I can get 1000' Cat5E for almost half that:










...drill a 1/4" hole in the toe/top plate and I'm almost done :thumbup:

I don't need to run multiple HDMI cables with connectors [1 per component] through the walls:no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I drill a 1" hole in the top or bottom plate and get up to 3 HDMI cables thru it. Snaking the cables with the plug on the end is just as easy as anything else. I don't believe there is any real time savings in using any other type of wire. I also don't think drilling a 1/4" hole for smaller cable would help in any way.

Typically 25' is enough to go from the TV to the components, the Monoprice HDMI cables sell for $17 and they are very highly recommended by the home theater community. The 30' is $25 and the 40' is $33.

40' is the furthest I've gone with HDMI (100% success rate at the length and under), after that you may have issues so that is where I think baluns start to make sense.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I drill a 1" hole in the top or bottom plate and get up to 3 HDMI cables thru it. Snaking the cables with the plug on the end is just as easy as anything else. I don't believe there is any real time savings in using any other type of wire.


My main concern is what if the HDMI cable is damaged during snaking...then what?


Are the cables rated for in wall use also?



HackWork said:


> I also don't think drilling a 1/4" hole for smaller cable would help in any way.
> 
> .


That was an exaggeration....I can't fit 2 cat5's through a 1/4" hole :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> My main concern is what if the HDMI cable is damaged during snaking...then what?


 The same thing as if the Cat5 is damaged. You need to be very careful about kinking Cat5. 

The cables from Monoprice are very durable, I don't see them being any more susceptible to damage than Cat5.


> Are the cables rated for in wall use also?


 Yes, see post #19



> That was an exaggeration....I can't fit 2 cat5's through a 1/4" hole :no:


I see. 

I typically drill 3/4" holes thru top and bottom plates but when running HDMI's I'll drill 1".


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The same thing as if the Cat5 is damaged. You need to be very careful about kinking Cat5.


I can replace the Cat5 w/o having to delay the project reordering the material if it should become damaged.
The same cannot be said for the HDMI cables.



HackWork said:


> The cables from Monoprice are very durable, I don't see them being any more susceptible to damage than Cat5.
> Yes, see post #19


I was looking for a link to the product...
I am not opposed to investigating other options.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I can replace the Cat5 w/o having to delay the project reordering the material if it should become damaged.
> The same cannot be said for the HDMI cables.


lol, I'm starting to think you're trolling me :laughing:

I can do the same thing. I stock multiple lengths of HDMI cable. 

Why do you think you can stock extra Cat5 but not HDMI??

The easiest solution is to not damage the cable. Sure, accidents happen, but you're acting like its going to happen ever other job. I've never damaged an HDMI cable before. Since I said that ill probably end up damaging one on my next job, but I'll have plenty of spares :thumbup:


> I was looking for a link to the product...
> I am not opposed to investigating other options.


www.monoprice.com


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can do the same thing. I stock multiple lengths of HDMI cable.
> 
> Why do you think you can stock extra Cat5 but not HDMI??
> 
> The easiest solution is to not damage the cable. Sure, accidents happen, but you're acting like its going to happen ever other job. I've never damaged an HDMI cable before. Since I said that ill probably end up damaging one on my next job, but I'll have plenty of spares :thumbup:


....maybe I'm thinking of having a stream-lined process...using one type cable for as many possible applications as is possible.



HackWork said:


> www.monoprice.com


 Seriously :blink:

adding a .com makes it a link to the product

dam trolls
:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> ....maybe I'm thinking of having a stream-lined process...using one type cable for as many possible applications as is possible.


 That's silly and you know it. Do you wire a house in all #12 so you don't have to carry a second size cable around? :laughing:

You're clearly against using HDMI, which is fine. But stop making up lame excuses.

It's hard to snake- BS
It's easy to damage- BS
You can't stock it- BS
You want to use one cable for everything- BS

What's next?



> Seriously :blink:
> 
> adding a .com makes it a link to the product
> 
> ...


Is it really that hard for you to click the link on the menu that says "HDMI"??? 

Click the link, go to HDMI, and there is a page with all their HDMI cables. But I'm sure you'l find some other silly little issue


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't see how it's cheaper or easier to install the cat5 over using HDMI cables.

Drill hole, pull hdmi, plug into back of dvd player and tv voila.

With cat5 or cat6, you have to terminate the ends, install them on a special plate, then connect a hdmi cable anyway. 2 of them as a matter of fact.

I'll stick to using hdmi cables. Much easier and cheaper imo. Plus I've had to replace the baluns method with hdmi a couple of times.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I don't see how it's cheaper or easier to install the cat5 over using HDMI cables.
> 
> Drill hole, pull hdmi, plug into back of dvd player and tv voila.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The only time baluns are worth while is when it's a far run. When it's under 40', HDMI cables are by far your best choice.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Exactly. The only time baluns are worth while is when it's a far run. When it's under 40', HDMI cables are by far your best choice.


Ive ran 50' hdmi cables a couple of times and not one single problem


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's silly and you know it. Do you wire a house in all #12 so you don't have to carry a second size cable around? :laughing:
> 
> You're clearly against using HDMI, which is fine. But stop making up lame excuses.
> 
> ...


You've never even tried another method..so settle down:laughing: 
_[ I don't believe there is any real time savings in using any other type of wire. ]_
...believe it ...but keep stocking those various lengths and pulling all those cables to/from locations Ace :thumbsup:



HackWork said:


> Is it really that hard for you to click the link on the menu that says "HDMI"???
> 
> Click the link, go to HDMI, and there is a page with all their HDMI cables. But I'm sure you'l find some other silly little issue


..too complicated for you to show the exact product you use that is rated for in-wall use?

:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> You've never even tried another method..so settle down:laughing:


 Yes, I have "tried" other methods. I've been using baluns for 7 or 8 years, back when running component video. For under 40', there is absolutely no reason to use them. The material cost is higher, the labor cost is higher. 


> ..too complicated for you to show the exact product you use that is rated for in-wall use?
> 
> :thumbsup:


You are still complaining? 

The page is filled with different HDMI cables I have used. 

Anyone who wasn't trolling would go view the page and see the cables instead of crying about it here.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy all of my cables from 2 local suppliers so I don't stock ****.

They are either CL2 or CL3 rated and CHEAP! CHEAP! CHEAP!

I think I paid less than $10 for 15 footers the other day. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I buy all of my cables from 2 local suppliers so I don't stock ****.
> 
> They are either CL2 or CL3 rated and CHEAP! CHEAP! CHEAP!
> 
> I think I paid less than $10 for 15 footers the other day. :laughing:


All of my local suppliers have various lengths of CL2 HDMI cables in stock, in general they cost $5-10 more than Monoprice. I order online most of the time for the savings, but if I was in a jam and had to get them from a local supplier quickly, paying $20-30 more wouldn't be a big deal, still a big savings over buying and installing baluns.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> All of my local suppliers have various lengths of CL2 HDMI cables in stock, in general they cost $5-10 more than Monoprice. I order online most of the time for the savings, but if I was in a jam and had to get them from a local supplier quickly, paying $20-30 more wouldn't be a big deal, still a big savings over buying and installing baluns.


I was pissed the other day. My supplier only had 2 of the cheap 15' in stock when I went and I needed 3.
I was forced to pay about $17 for a different brand. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Most of my more recent installs have been only 1 HDMI cable because the customer uses their receiver to switch sources. I'll usually recommend a spare but many people don't see the need.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Exactly. The only time baluns are worth while is when it's a far run. When it's under 40', HDMI cables are by far your best choice.


I've installed numerous 50' 75' and even 125' HDMI cables without a single problem, just be careful on the longer lengths, some brands are directional.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I've installed numerous 50' 75' and even 125' HDMI cables without a single problem, just be careful on the longer lengths, some brands are directional.


Did you have any trouble with 1080p at that distance?


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

I have also done tons of HDMI through the walls. Here are the methods I have used:

1. Cheap monoprice dual-cat-5 wallplate things (crap)

2. Expensive dual-cat-5 matrix switcher with receiver boxes (crap and expensive)

3. Expensive HD-BASE-T, single cat-5 sender and receiver (good and expensive)

4. Monoprice Redmere HDMI cables in-wall (50') (good and cheap)

5. Bare HDMI cable with HDFT connectors and tool (Greenlee) (time consuming but makes pulling easy)


The 2 best methods, in my opinion, are the HD-BASE-T devices and the Monoprice Redmere cables. 

Putting HDMI over 2 cat-5e cables is a bit silly, imho. I've had bad luck with the devices, having sent about 10% back for warranty. If one of your cables has a kink, or they are different lengths, the signal gets sketchy. And I've had plenty of video signal syncing issues, and weird issues where some TV's native resolutions become unsupported. Ended up not making any money doing it that way. 

The HD-Base-T devices are on a class of their own. Instead of simply passing the HDMI signals down the cat-5, the HDMI signal is re-encoded into a new network topology. Along with the HDMI feed (up to 4K), you can pass IR signals, Ethernet, RS-232, USB, and even 100W of power. 

What that means is that your next TV will have nothing but a single Cat-6 cable going to it, not even a power cable. From there it will get all the power, audio, video, ethernet, and control signals it needs. 

The Monoprice Redmere cables work flawlessly, are very tough, have a nice compact end on them, and are CHEAP. This is what I used in my house, because I am on a budget, I know how to pull wires, and I knew it would just work.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Did you have any trouble with 1080p at that distance?


No problems whatsoever. 125' was the longest I did and that worked flawlessly.


----------

